# "Thank you" gift to the forum



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

As a token of appreciation for the help some forum members gave to me in another thread, I am extending a short-term special for HTS members: I am offering an additional $5 off all Cross-Spectrum products ordered through December 15. 

To recap, I currenely offer a discount of $5 on calibrated EMM-6 mics, $5 off Verified CM-140 sound meters and $10 off Verified+ sound meters. I am offering $5 additional off those prices (plus $5 off calibrated ECM8000 mics). Also keep in mind that PE is having a sale on EMM-6 mics, which means I'm having a sale on calibrated EMM-6 mics, so HTS members can save $15 (total) off the normal calibrated EMM-6 prices through next Monday. Just leave your HTS username on the "message to seller" box on the PayPal form when you order and I'll refund the discount.

If you are an HTS member that has ordered from me in the last two weeks, I'll also extend the discount to you, but you will have to contact me to claim your discount.

Thanks for everything ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very generous - thank you! Now, I wish I would not have bought mine months ago! :bigsmile:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Very generous - thank you! Now, I wish I would not have bought mine months ago! :bigsmile:


Me, too!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think a few members will treat themselves to an early Christmas present with your generous offer. :clap:


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

ALMFamily et al: I'll tell you what, I'll extend the offer indefinitely to HTS moderators & staff for a one time use after December 15 (and you can use it as many times as you want until Dec 15). You'll have to remind me if/when you make an order, or I will forget!

As moderators, you deserve some perks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

:unbelievable:

That is truly above and beyond sir - thank you very much!!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

FWIW ( to those contemplating a test mic purchase ),

I just took advantage of Anechoics most generous offer & purchased the EMM-6 ( premium package ) .

A few reasons for not going with the new miniDSP ( USB ) mic were ;

- I use a 96K sampling rate for my data acquisitions ( which is not available from the miniDSP unit ) .
- I already have a few ( good ) USB based soundcards . 
- I trust shipping items within North America more so than off-shore shipping ( plus I don't know about possible Cdn import duties that might be due on Hong Kong "sourced products" ) . 
- I trust balanced XLR mic cables more than using longer length USB cables ( I use 100ft cables a lot ). I don't want to be beholding to the snake-charmers selling "special USB cable-extender solutions" to connect my mic to my computer . 
- ( Most importantly ), I prefer that Herb gets my business ( since I figure that he understands the anarchy/pain behind the phrase ; "Race To The Bottom" ) .

:sn:


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

EarlK said:


> FWIW ( to those contemplating a test mic purchase ),
> 
> I just took advantage of Anechoics most generous offer & purchased the EMM-6 ( premium package ) .
> 
> A few reasons for not going with the new miniDSP ( USB ) mic were ;


Hey now, competition is good! Besides, as a mentioned in the other thread, I'm probably doing to start selling Dayton's UMM-6 USB mic in my "Basic+" configuration for a minimum premium over the miniDSP and PE pricing. But thanks for the kind words.

You comment about long USB cables is also a concern I have about the mic. The USB 2 cable length limit is 5 meters and the USB 3 limit is 10 feet. The XLR cable I used for mic calibrations is 25 feet - I actually don't really need that entire length, but I've found that the extra length helps to provide some slack helps when I inevitably trip over the cable. Otherwise, I probably would have destroyed several fixtures and audio interfaces over the years.


----------

